# Valentine's Day is Coming!



## SifuPhil

By my reckoning it's a little over two weeks until Valentine's Day!



Is this day a big deal for you, with flowers and cards and candy and candlelight dinners, or is it just another day?


----------



## Shalimar

That depends. If I am offered all of the above, I graciously accept. Otherwise, it will be an uneventful day. Celts do have a long memory.......


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> That depends. If I am offered all of the above, I graciously accept. Otherwise, it will be an uneventful day. *Celts do have a long memory*.......



I always thought he was a fairly benign fellow, matryed and buried in Rome many moons ago and still recognized as a legitimate saint by the church ...


----------



## Shalimar

He may have been benign, Celtic mermaids improperly treated on Valentine's day are not, thus the reference to long memories. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> He may have been benign, Celtic mermaids improperly treated on Valentine's day are not, thus the reference to long memories. Lol.



Ahhhhh.

I should have known. 

I would never insult a Celtic mermaid that way. Too terrified of the consequences. :cower:


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Ahhhhh.
> 
> I should have known.
> 
> I would never insult a Celtic mermaid that way. Too terrified of the consequences. :cower:



And so you should be!!!  Celtic females are tough but Celtic mermaids are terrifying!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> And so you should be!!!  Celtic females are tough but Celtic mermaids are terrifying!!



Never having encountered one before coming to this forum I had no idea.

The doctors say my wounds from that first encounter are healing nicely and that I might yet live a normal life.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Never having encountered one before coming to this forum I had no idea.
> 
> The doctor's say my wounds from that first encounter are healing nicely and that I might yet live a normal life.



Check your Celtic history - these chicks were tough and could kick serious ass!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Check your Celtic history - these chicks were tough and could kick serious ass!



I'm finding that out ...


----------



## Ameriscot

Valentine's Day is not obligatory in my house.  If hubby brings me chocolate or flowers, that's nice.  Or I might buy him a card.  Or we might both forget.  

This year we're doing something special since the resort we were planning on for my birthday (which is 2 weeks later) was fully booked that week.  So we're doing a holiday within a holiday for 3 nights on a remote island.  First day is Valentine's Day.  :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Valentine's Day is not obligatory in my house.  If hubby brings me chocolate or flowers, that's nice.  Or I might buy him a card.  Or we might both forget.
> 
> This year we're doing something special since the resort we were planning on for my birthday (which is 2 weeks later) was fully booked that week.  So we're doing a holiday within a holiday for 3 nights on a remote island.  First day is Valentine's Day.  :love_heart:



Perfect timing - I hope you two have a wonderful time.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I'm finding that out ...



Aye and I've got lots of Celtic blood!  So be careful!!  :hit:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Aye and I've got lots of Celtic blood!  So be careful!!  :hit:



I'm quarter Irish - will that buy me a stay of execution?


----------



## Shalimar

It might Philly, it might.


----------



## Shalimar

Have a wonderful Valentine/birthday indulgence at the wonderful resort Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Perfect timing - I hope you two have a wonderful time.



Thanks Philly!


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Have a wonderful Valentine/birthday indulgence at the wonderful resort Annie.



Thanks Shali!  Looks lovely!


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I'm quarter Irish - will that buy me a stay of execution?



Okay, can't hurt a fellow Irishman!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Okay, can't hurt a fellow Irishman!



*lifting a bottle of 30-year-old single-malt Scotch*

Go n-eírí an bóthar leat!


----------



## Karen99

Well..since you ask...definitely roses and chocolates...perfecto..but the best gift is having celebrated nearly 39 Valentine's Days with someone I love...ohh..l'amor, l'amor..


----------



## SifuPhil

Pepe does Valentine's Day right! I learned everything I know from him ...


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> *lifting a bottle of 30-year-old single-malt Scotch*
> 
> Go n-eírí an bóthar leat!



Well, Scots and Irish are both Celts, so seriously close cousins.  My hubby is nearly half Irish as far as I can figure.


----------



## Karen99

Okay...gotta send you Christopher Walken....SNL..too funny "the continental"


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Well, Scots and Irish are both Celts, so seriously close cousins.  My hubby is nearly half Irish as far as I can figure.



That's what I've always thought. About the Scots and Irish, that is - don't know hubby's ancestry. 

The only thing I'm sure of is I look great in a kilt.


----------



## AprilT

I am very much looking forward to it this year two major events, my love will be returning and I have another theme party to attend.

View attachment 26093


Not as naughty as it sounds, considering most of the folks are over 50 but, a fun group non the less, my group is way more tame than the sound of this video makes it out to seem.


----------



## SifuPhil

April, that party sounds like fun! Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Shalimar

Love men in kilts, wearing butch boots!


----------



## Shalimar

April, I wish I could come too!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> April, I wish I could come too!



I wish you could too.    At least we both have twd to look forward to on V-day, that's way better in my opinion.


----------



## Shalimar

This deadhead agrees April!


----------



## jujube

Shalimar said:


> Love men in kilts, wearing butch boots!



Well then, you'd LOVE Seattle, the home of the utili-kilt store....that's all they sell, utili-kilts.  And most of the young men parading around in kilts are wearing butch boots.  It's a good l00k, I must agree.


----------



## Shalimar

That's Jujube, moving to Seattle, stat!


----------



## Shalimar

Oops, my above post should have read, that's it, Jujube, I'm moving to Seattle stat! Though you are welcome to join me Jujube if spousal equivalent agrees?


----------



## Cookie

West coast men, gotta agree, they are something else! I think I might return to the rainforest too and get me a few!


----------



## fureverywhere

West coast men, gotta agree, they are something else! I think I might return to the rainforest too and get me a few! 

Nah, I'm easy to please...Toy Caldwell, but well read and they know Lou Reed was...

Valentines and I get everybody in the house a box of their favorite yummies, my girl gets a stuffed toy too. Usually they come up with heartfelt cards for me.


----------



## jujube

Shalimar said:


> Oops, my above post should have read, that's it, Jujube, I'm moving to Seattle stat! Though you are welcome to join me Jujube if spousal equivalent agrees?



Oh, Shali, I'd LOVE to move to Seattle.  I have loved ones there and love the city, but the Spousal Equivalent definitely does NOT agree.  So I have to settle for visiting a couple times a year.


----------



## Cookie

I don't expect a big haul on V-day, but if I'm out shopping I'll pick up some of our favorite goodies.  Isn't it funny that by mid Feb we really crave chocolate and there it is in such great abundance.

Fur, I guess we all know Lou Reed had some serious substance issues, I don't know the other guy tho.  Being from BC myself, I have great respect for the naturalists there who although don't wear kilts, do have excellent hiking boots.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Love men in kilts, wearing butch boots!



LOL! Usually I wear  my cowboy boots with the kilt, but it always looks off. Guess I should invest in a pair of Highlander boots ...


----------



## SifuPhil

Cookie said:


> I don't expect a big haul on V-day, but if I'm out shopping I'll pick up some of our favorite goodies.  Isn't it funny that by mid Feb we really crave chocolate and there it is in such great abundance.



According to some sources chocolate helps ward off depression, which usually occurs heavily during mid-winter.


----------



## Cookie

Its probably mid-winter now - as a preventative measure I think I'll go hunt up those leftover chocolate chips in my cupboard.


----------



## Butterfly

sifuphil said:


> by my reckoning it's a little over two weeks until valentine's day!
> 
> View attachment 26076
> 
> is this day a big deal for you, with flowers and cards and candy and candlelight dinners, or is it just another day?



bah! Humbug!!!


----------



## Karen99

Here's a smooth as silk and satin Valentine's gift for everyone..


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Love men in kilts, wearing butch boots!



My hubby is hot in his kilt.  But he wears the proper kilt shoes with the kilt knee socks and his sgian dubh (knife) strapped to his leg.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> My hubby is hot in his kilt.  But he wears the proper kilt shoes with the kilt knee socks and his sgian dubh (knife) strapped to his leg.



The sporran, lassie- does he swing the sporran? 

My son at his wedding, honoring his bride's heritage -


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> The sporran, lassie- does he swing the sporran?
> 
> My son at his wedding, honoring his bride's heritage -
> 
> View attachment 26107



Aye, he has a sporran.  He's got the works - the whole outfit.  He wore it for our wedding and for his daughters and even for his niece's in the hot Thailand sun.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, he has a sporran.  He's got the works - the whole outfit.  He wore it for our wedding and for his daughters and even for his niece's in the hot Thailand sun.



They must be warm - my son was sweating all day, and I don't think it was because he was getting married. He said his legs were nice and cool, though.


----------



## Cookie

Nice picture Phil. Those kilts do look a bit warm, all wool and all.


----------



## Shalimar

Very spiffy, both you and your son Philly.


----------



## SifuPhil

Cookie said:


> Nice picture Phil. Those kilts do look a bit warm, all wool and all.



And it was actually a warm day, so that made it worse. 



Shalimar said:


> Very spiffy, both you and your son Philly.



Ugh - I had my little Pooh bear belly back then - I think I was doing a lot of nervous eating over the marriage. Pots of spaghetti, racks of pizza, trays of quail, you name it, I was eating it. 

But I thank you on my son's behalf.


----------



## Shalimar

You ate quail Philly? A pox on you. They are the sweetest little wild things.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> You ate quail Philly? A pox on you. They are the sweetest little wild things.



They ARE pretty sweet, but if you add some dill it balances it out ...


----------



## Shalimar

Be afraid, very afraid. This Welsh merwitch is not happy with you.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> They must be warm - my son was sweating all day, and I don't think it was because he was getting married. He said his legs were nice and cool, though.



They are wool and a proper kilt weighs a ton.  Knee socks are worn with it.  Underwear is optional.  My husband wore the kilt for several hours in 85 degree heat for the wedding.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Be afraid, very afraid. This Welsh merwitch is not happy with you.



I guess I shouldn't mention the hasenpfeffer then ... :cower:



Ameriscot said:


> They are wool and a proper kilt weighs a ton.  Knee socks are worn with it.  Underwear is optional.  My husband wore the kilt for several hours in 85 degree heat for the wedding.



And the underwear was probably mohair - seems your menfolk like to suffer ...


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention the hasenpfeffer then ... :cower:
> 
> 
> 
> And the underwear was probably mohair - seems your menfolk like to suffer ...



Oh, no way.  The wool is actually fairly soft.  And hubby wears boxers under his, although many wear nothing.  But they have to be careful about sudden breezes. 

Nice photo BTW!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, no way.  The wool is actually fairly soft.  And hubby wears boxers under his, although many wear nothing.  But they have to be careful about sudden breezes.
> 
> Nice photo BTW!



I imagine it gets problematic when you're tossing the caber. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I imagine it gets problematic when you're tossing the caber.
> 
> Thank you!



Hmm...I think they wear undies when they do that.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm...I think they wear undies when they do that.



I'm sure the lady-folk are a wee bit disappointed, but it's understandable.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sure the lady-folk are a wee bit disappointed, but it's understandable.



Actually, the guys I've seen tossing the caber at the highland games are big bears and I've never seen a handsome one.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Actually, the guys I've seen tossing the caber at the highland games are big bears and I've never seen a handsome one.



That's odd - I agree they're bears, but even ugly bears need love.


----------



## Karen99

SifuPhil said:


> The sporran, lassie- does he swing the sporran?
> 
> My son at his wedding, honoring his bride's heritage -



wow Phil...very nice pic of you and your offspring.  My personal memory of kilts is really just my cousin's funeral 10 years ago..our mothers are sisters and are Scottish name and blood and her (my cousins) husband was of Scottish ancestry and heavy into it...so they had her picture and her clan tartan crossed with his clan tartan..and all the men from his family were in kilts and so forth..and of course bagpipes.  Very ceremonial but nice too.


----------



## SifuPhil

Thank you, m'Lady.

Sounds like an impressive ceremony for your cousin. I always think of _Amazing Grace_ when I hear bagpipes ...


----------



## Bluecheese50

My husband and I haven't bothered with Valentine's Day since we were teenagers.


----------



## Karen99

SifuPhil said:


> Thank you, m'Lady.
> 
> Sounds like an impressive ceremony for your cousin. I always think of _Amazing Grace_ when I hear bagpipes ...



yes it was nice I think.  I like bagpipes for funerals as nothing sounds so mournful.  _Amazing Grace _was played graveside for my dad. He had a military funeral...I put a shell casing from the salute with his flag. I know he would have been pleased.


----------



## tortiecat

Valentine day is very nostalgic for me  as my hubbie passed away
on this day 5 years ago nest month.


----------



## Karen99

Here's a beautiful and romantic song and clip .."Lara's Theme" from "Doctor Zhivago"..I saw this when I was 15 or 16..and oh I thought Omar Sharif was just so dreamy...l'amor, l'amor


----------



## Babsinbloom65

SifuPhil said:


> By my reckoning it's a little over two weeks until Valentine's Day!
> 
> View attachment 26076
> 
> Is this day a big deal for you, with flowers and cards and candy and candlelight dinners, or is it just another day?[/Q
> 
> It's a big day for those who sell all those things for sure. For me and my Honey, we love cards that express our feelings perfectly to each other. Neither one of us have the gift of putting into words exactly what we wanted to say...but we can always find a card that does. We both have every card we have ever given each other and I like to take them out every now and then and see that the love that was expressed in the first cards has aged really well with the last ones.


----------



## Ruthanne

Valentine's Day is just another day for me.  I've no significant other and no one gets me any gifts.  I thought about getting some things for my family of origin but I opted for to get them something for Easter instead.

When I was 15 years old my mom made me go live with my dad because she had enough of me.  That Valentines day my dad got me a cute little heart shaped box of candy and was so cute when giving it to me.  It's a nice memory I have of him.  It's so memorable because my dad always was the tough guy image but giving me that candy was a softer side of him I didn't see that often as a kid.


----------



## Shalimar

I am expecting a valentine card from my Boston Irish friend. I am going to treat myself to a box of locally made Belgian chocolates. After all this dental stuff I am enduring I deserve it!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth, your dad sounds like a sweetheart, sorry about your mom. I didn't have a nice mom either,  Even without a significant other, I treat myself on Valentine's Day. Perhaps you could too? You deserve it.:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT

Who needs a significant other to enjoy the day really, either ignore it's existance or have fun with it, but no need to make oneself unhappy about it, when I have nothing to do on the day, I don't even give it a thought, sometimes I get cards or a call from friends, gotta love those friends, this year, will just be an entire day in with my favorite tv show, I was asked out, but, uh no TWD gets first dibs that evening, sick I know, the night before I will party it up with my meetup group buddies.    Either way, I stopped feeling anything special about it sometime back in my 20's all I looked forward to was the after sale chocolate as I realized it was just another day to sell stuff mostly, but, still it can be whatever one wants to make of it or not.  Most years I do nothing and just wait for the markdowns.  :chocolate::excited::grin:


----------



## Cookie

I think its a good mid-February non-event kind of day to get us through the rest of bleak winter up north here with some chocolate and treats.  We humans seem to need these special marked out 'holidays' during the calendar year to give our life some kind of meaning and structure, for social and psychological reasons maybe  --- otherwise its shuffling through one crummy day after another, after another with nothing to look forward to except more mashed potatoes or fried bread.


----------



## SifuPhil

Cookie said:


> --- otherwise its shuffling through one crummy day after another, after another with nothing to look forward to except more mashed potatoes or fried bread.



For some of us that's the norm, sans the potatoes or fried bread ...


----------



## Cookie

I'm shuffling through my day right now, late morning coffee and already excited about the prospect of having some ice cream after which will come a little nap. Such fun!


----------



## SifuPhil

Cookie said:


> I'm shuffling through my day right now, late morning coffee and already excited about the prospect of having some ice cream after which will come a little nap. Such fun!




Whoa! Slow down, lady!


----------



## Cookie

That's life in the fast lane!


----------



## AprilT

SifuPhil said:


> The sporran, lassie- does he swing the sporran?
> 
> My son at his wedding, honoring his bride's heritage -
> 
> View attachment 26107



Great photo Phil, not sure how I missed this, sometimes it seems I miss some wonderful postings.  glad it was quoted.  Very nice.


----------



## SifuPhil

AprilT said:


> Great photo Phil, not sure how I missed this, sometimes it seems I miss some wonderful postings.  glad it was quoted.  Very nice.



Thanks, April!


----------



## IKE

Been together 40 years and mama has never forgotten to get me chocolate every Valentines Day.....sorta.

She gets nekkid and pours chocolate syrup all over herself and then the fun begins.


----------



## Ken N Tx

The wife and I went out 2 steppin' last night for Valentine's Day..
.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And it's here. Twenty-seven years ago today, I married the best and dearest man in the world on the day _he_ chose. He died seven years ago, three weeks before our 20th anniversary, and I miss him every single day.


----------



## tortiecat

I was married almost 60 years to my beloved who passed away 5 years ago to-day.


----------



## AprilT

AprilT said:


> I am very much looking forward to it this year two major events, my love will be returning and I have another theme party to attend.
> 
> View attachment 26093
> 
> Some pictures from the event, Don't blink they won't last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as naughty as it sounds, considering most of the folks are over 50 but, a fun group non the less, my group is way more tame than the sound of this video makes it out to seem.



Some pictures from the event, Don't blink they won't last.


View attachment 26860

I think this is my favorite picture the host has ever taken, I've mostly disliked all the others from all the other events.
View attachment 26861

This is a standing joke between the host and myself.  
View attachment 26862

View attachment 26863


----------



## SifuPhil

Great pic, Ken - hope y'all had fun at the dance. 

April - dazzling smile! Fantastic pics - looks like it was a fun party.


----------

